# Keeping ewe lamb or selling?



## promiseacres (Jun 12, 2013)

We got a really nice 4 horn ewe lamb out of our 4 horn ram this spring. She's not spotted so can't be reg. as  Painted desert but can be reg. with other reg. b/c of the4 horns. My DH wants to keep her and get a 2nd ram.... I had her sold/traded but the gal didn't want to travel very far to get her (she's like 6 hours from us and only willing to come 2 hours towards us, what ever) My inclination is to put her back up for sale and get a different ewe or just be happy with what we have b/c we'll be up to 5 ewes, 1 ewe lamb all breedable to my ram. I won't breed her to her sire b/c her dam came as a package with the ram and I have NO clue if/how close they may be related. Plus the 1 ewe I'm getting next week will be exposed for a fall lambing so hoping for a ewe lamb there. My maximum number for sheep is 12, we only have 9 (10 next week) but 2 are ram lambs intended for the freezer. BUT when/if we get fall lambs that number will be quickly reached. We only have 4 acres SO.....really don't want to get too many though it'd be cool to have the 2nd ram but again don't want to get too many for our property.  Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 12, 2013)

Personally, I would sell her! If your max num is 12, you will hit that num before you know it!!!


----------



## n8ivetxn (Nov 9, 2013)

If your sheep are registered, can you write to the registrar and find out how closely related the ram/ewe are? My registry publishes a book every six months so breeders can look and track pedigrees. It's online for convenience.


----------

